# Is a low bed or a high bed best after CS?



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm most likely going to have a c-section in less than two months, and I'm nervous as hell about it. Trying to get all my ducks in a row... as if that will make me feel better.

Anyway, one question that popped into my mind is... which would be easier to get in and out of afterward- a bed with no frame that is directly on it's box springs on the ground, or a bed that kind of requires me to be on tiptoe in order to get my butt up on it?

I'm currently sleeping in my son's room, on a full-size high bed. The master bedroom, where my dh sleeps, has a king-size bed with no frame. I will NOT be sharing sleep with my dh again... possibly ever... he's a violent sleeper. I'd really like the extra real estate from the bigger bed, but we're not sure if our ds will like the idea of Daddy sleeping in his bed. I can make the change if needed, though, if that would be easiest to get in and out of. It'll be a very tight fit with me, ds, and the baby in the full-size bed. Ds likes to sprawl.

So, yeah... I've never had major abdominal surgery before. It's impossible for me to imagine what it'll be like.


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

If those are you only two choices, I'd choose the high bed. I'd rather have to make some effort to get _into_ bed than effort to get _out_ of bed. After laying down, you'll be stiff and sore. Your abdominal muscles are not very helpful for position changes post-c/s.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Mrs Momma--after my csec, first night home I made the mistake of sleeping on a mattress on the floor (rather than climb stairs to my bed). OMG, it hurt so much to get up and down from the floor, it was so hard and I had to have lots of help. Naturally, I had to get up to pee about 37times that night....Then I fixed a bed--box springs and mattress on a standard height frame, perfect for my shortness-- in the living room where I neither had to climb the stairs nor have such a climb up/down into bed. It was definitely easier all around. I would think higher would be better than lower--maybe a stool by the bedside, a nice big one, would help to ease the height factor.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I would have to disagree with the pp, for my own personal reasons. After I had my c/s it was awful getting into bed. I got a step stool to help me get inside more comfortably. Everything hurt, but the step stool helped to ease the difference. I am short though (5'2") so if I were taller I might say differently. When I was preparing for my second birth (hbac) I decided to take the bed frame away just in case I ended up with a repeat. I liked it so much that I didn't put the frame back at all. Less stuff going under the bed









Just my experience though. Best wishes


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
If those are you only two choices, I'd choose the high bed. I'd rather have to make some effort to get _into_ bed than effort to get _out_ of bed. After laying down, you'll be stiff and sore. Your abdominal muscles are not very helpful for position changes post-c/s.











You get to lay down and rest after putting in the effort to get into bed.
For me the worst was getting up from anywhere low.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

My rocker recliner is where I slept for 3 weeks after my c/s. I could not lay flat on my back or lay on either of my sides without extreme discomfort. My rocker/recliner I could lay back and still be somewhat elevated and also have my feet up.


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

So many great responses already!

I sure wish I could get a recliner of some sort. But, there's nowhere to put one, really, and no money for one anyway.
I think a step stool for the high bed can be totally arranged. And maybe my son will be more easily-persuaded to swap beds with Dad once he realizes how crowded his bed is going to be. Which will be after I've healed up.

I really want to end up with the king-size bed.









I do think it's the easiest to get out of. I've barely had any horrendous round ligament pain this pregnancy, and I think it's because I can roll my legs right off the bed, without getting into any of the apparently-bad positions I had to in order to get out of our low bed in the past. I've been trying to imagine what parts might hurt, and that's the best I can compare. I also am dealing with pelvic symphysis, and that hasn't been acting up as much, either, thanks to me being able to get out of bed with my legs together.

We got the bed frame second hand... I don't think I would have gone for it if I'd realized how tall it is.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

I highly recommend a higher bed and if you need it a sturdy step stool for getting in and out.

Also, LOTS of supportive pillows for propping up.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Higher was better than lower in my experience too. I loooooved the adjustable hospital bed and didn't realize just what a difference the higher surface made until I went home and had to sit "down" on the bed. Ugh!

I put a thick memory foam pillow on the couch to raise it's surface and added a boppy as back support so I didn't have to scoot back or lean back while sitting, we bought a changing table and found a place for it downstairs because there was no way I could lift/lower dd a dozen times a day or climb that many stairs while holding her, and I sent DH to the drug store to buy a "toilet topper" (in the mobility/geriatric section, it raises the height of the toilet seat so you don't have to sit "down"/stand "up" as far).

If you know that a c/s is in your future, check out the Natural Family Living Cesarean Resource Thread. There's lots of info for planning and recovering from a c/s. There's also a book called "The Essential C-Section Guide: Pain Control, Healing at Home, Getting Your Body Back, and Everything Else You Need to Know About a Cesarean Birth". It's not a good long term resource (it doesn't discuss vbac and is against hbac) but it's a great book for the actual c/s planning/recovery if you know you _have_ to have a c/s. It even has a section for partners so they know what to expect too.

good luck and quick healing!


----------

